# i1pro re-certification information



## mechman

Just thought I would put this information here so those of you who own this meter know how to get this done. X-Rite calls for yearly re-certification, yet I don't see a problem waiting two years if used infrequently. I do mine yearly since I post a lot of the results in reviews and such.

Call X-Rite at 1-800-248-9748. 

You have to go through their automated system to get to technical support and then re-certification. They will take your name, address, phone number, email address and your i1pro's serial number (if you've done this before they will have all of this information). They will also need a credit card number from you so that they can charge you for the re-certification - for the last two years it has cost $185, previous to that it cost $175. 

They will then issue you a RMA number and give you the address to ship it to. If you give them an email address they will also email you this information. 

At this point you need to box up your i1pro and you calibration plaque and send it to X-Rite. You are responsible for shipping costs to them. They cover return shipping. They have shipped it back to me both previous times 2nd Day Air from UPS. 

I strongly advise keeping the box they ship it in for future re-certifications. Their box is setup for shipping the i1pro and keeps it snug in the box. You may also want to put a rubber band around the i1pro and the cal-plaque to keep them from shifting around during shipping.

Hopefully this will help any other enthusiasts looking to get their i1pro's re-certified.

Also, I believe SpectrCal offers a re-certification as well. What it costs and how long it takes I do not know. But I believe they use an in-house CS-2000 and will also provide some sort of table for LED displays. This is offered to SpectraCal users only I think... :dontknow:


----------



## RayJr

Here is some info I got in Sept of 09
I contact X-Rite and here is what they told me.
The price is $185.....but.......
If your unit has a serial number of 3.278-499999 or lower...they can do it inhouse and turn around is about 4 days.
If your unit has a serial number of 3.278-500000 or higher...then is has to go to switzerland and turn around is like 3 to 4 weeks.
Hope this helps

Later
RayJr


----------



## glaufman

Switzerland? Seriously?


----------



## mechman

From what I understand they are made in Switzerland. Luckily my serial number is under the Switzerland trigger. If I was in that situation I think I'd send it in to CalMAN to have it done. They have a CS2000 for reference I believe. 

Next time I talk to X-Rite, I'll try to get to the bottom of this Switzerland thing. I'll probably call them next week for a progress update.


----------



## glaufman

I was just reminiscing... a while ago I was trying to cost down a BOM for my company with another guy who was never known to pull punches, if you get my drift... We discovered we were being charged WAY too much for a relatively small, simple transformer... he bellowed "Where are they winding this, Switzerland?"


----------



## mechman

I got my i1pro back today. They put the wrong expiration date on the form. :doh: Oh well. They also put a sticker directly on the unit with the correct date. That's the first time I've seen them put a sticker on the i1 itself. :huh:


----------



## mechman

Hey Ray,

Have you had a chance to work with the Colormunki Photo yet? I'd be interested to hear what you think of it. And maybe a comparison to the i1pro? :bigsmile:


----------



## mechman

X-Rite emailed me a corrected Certificate of Performance this morning. I hadn't even bothered them yet about it. :T It has the corrected date of January 2011 on it.


----------



## glaufman

That's impressive!


----------



## lcaillo

I really wish they would certify them to D65.


----------



## glaufman

Good point.


----------



## mechman

lcaillo said:


> I really wish they would certify them to D65.


You and me both. It's probably more frustrating to the software developers than it is to me though. 

Was the i1 even designed for video calibration initially? I don't know the history behind it but it seems like it was geared more towards print/photo work. :huh: Kind of like the Colormunki Photo, which can now be used for video calibration.


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe

Designed for photographic calibration, internal lamp/software is D50 hence the D50 cert.


----------



## mechman

Hi Smoke! :wave: Long time no see. Hope everything is good down in Middle Earth. :T


----------



## lcaillo

<^..^>Smokey Joe said:


> Designed for photographic calibration, internal lamp/software is D50 hence the D50 cert.


True, but the fact is that a significant number of their users are calibrating monitors and video displays with their units. It seems they could wake up to that fact and address the needs of that market.


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe

Hey, yeah mech my logon password kept failing, finally got round to fixing it up. This hobit got restless 

Couldn't agree with you more Icaillo, there is certainly room for D65 design let a alone a cheaper narrow bandwidth probe. The jeti/orb spectros are hard to justify at 15~20k(thats what it would cost us in NZ)


----------



## mechman

I agree with you guys. It seems like the cheaper meters come along as an after thought rather than being specifically designed for this - like the latest the colormunki photo.

And I hear you regarding the Orb. While it seems like a nice meter and all, for that price I'd start looking at Photo Research. I'm leaning towards getting a K-10 later this year. As well as a THX Video Calibration certification. I need to start thinking about what I'm going to do to keep busy when I retire. :whistling:


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe

Yeah the K10 is an exellent probe by all accounts, still you just can't beat a spectro for measuring all


----------

